# ¡A mandar!



## Baldaz84

En otro thread Churchil escribió:



Churchil said:


> Prego,  e come si dice qui in Spagna, ¡_A mandar_!



Perdona, leyendo tu post me ha salido una duda: ¿en qué casos y situaciones se usa la expresión ¡_A mandar_! ? ¿Serías tan amable de hacerme algún ejemplo de su uso? Muchísimas gracias


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao Baldaz84 e benvenut@ al Forum 

Il dizionario riporta, alla voce mandar:





> ¡a mandar! loc. Exclamación con que uno se declara dispuesto a cumplir los deseos de otro.


In italiano direi qualcosa come:
- Comandi!
- Agli ordini!


----------



## neutrino2

O anche, più soavemente: al suo/tuo servizio, a sua/tua disposizione, come dicevano in un thread del forum spagnolo-inglese.

Io aggiungerei: quando vuoi!


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

También se usa como sinónimo de "de nada".  Por ejemplo:

Gracias por ayudarme.

(De nada). A mandar.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Churchil

Baldaz84 said:


> Perdona, leyendo tu post me ha salido una duda: ¿en qué casos y situaciones se usa la expresión ¡_A mandar_! ? ¿Serías tan amable de hacerme algún ejemplo de su uso? Muchísimas gracias



Ciao Baldaz, benvenuto. È un'espressione colloquiale che si impiega per indicare che sei pronto per offrire il tuo aiuto quando sia necessario se hai la possibilità. Si suole impiegare soprattutto come risposta al ringraziamento di una persona quando gli hai aiutato.


----------



## krolaina

Angel.Aura said:


> - Agli ordini!


 
¡No lo sabía! Gracias! También decimos "a sus órdenes" o "a la orden". Casi casi...



Antpax said:


> Hola:
> 
> También se usa como sinónimo de "de nada". Por ejemplo:
> 
> Gracias por ayudarme.
> 
> (De nada). A mandar.


 
Creo que es el caso más frecuente, en plan "aquí estoy para lo que quieras".

Muy buena Anti.


----------



## CarolMamkny

Antpax said:


> Hola:
> 
> También se usa como sinónimo de "de nada". Por ejemplo:
> 
> (De nada). A mandar.
> 
> Ant


 
¡Ay mi Dios! Estos españoles se inventan unas cosas 

Jajajaja.... Bueno me acabo de desayunar... y yo que creia que lo que me mandabas era un besito .... ¡Gracias chicos! Apendí algo nuevo.


----------



## neutrino2

Curiosidad: ¿por qué dices ME acabo de desayunar? Acaso existe el verbo "desayunarse"? No sé si debería abrir otro hilo...


----------



## CarolMamkny

neutrino2 said:


> Curiosidad: ¿por qué dices ME acabo de desayunar? Acaso existe el verbo "desayunarse"? No sé si debería abrir otro hilo...


 
Es una frase que quiere decir "Hasta ahora me doy cuenta" (Hasta ahora me desayuno).... Aqui hay un hilo sobre el tema (pero es del foro inglés-español)

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=39939

¡Saludos!


----------



## Antpax

CarolMamkny said:


> Es una frase que quiere decir "Hasta ahora me doy cuenta" (Hasta ahora me desayuno).... Aqui hay un hilo sobre el tema (pero es del foro inglés-español)
> 
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=39939
> 
> ¡Saludos!


 
¿Y luego dices que los españoles inventamos frases raras?


----------



## CarolMamkny

Antpax said:


> ¿Y luego dices que los españoles inventamos frases raras?


 
Raras no... coloridas


----------



## neutrino2

CarolMamkny said:


> Es una frase que quiere decir "Hasta ahora me doy cuenta" (Hasta ahora me desayuno)



Increíble, en la vida lo habría imaginado...


----------



## Neuromante

Y luego dices que los españoles nos inventamos frases coloridas.


----------



## susote

¿¿Desayunarse es percatarse?? Ahora me desayuno de ello.............


----------

